# Is it too early to get my Shaggy Dog sweaters out of storage?



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

Had a fun summer but now starting to miss the woolens in my cedar chest. Bring on the tweed and shetlands! Can I wear this stuff now or after Columbus Day?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Wear it as the weather dictates.


----------



## Wolfslair (Sep 11, 2014)

It is still too hot in my neck of the woods.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed, there has been a somewhat unseasonable chill in the air. Here in NW Hoosierville, I have yet to be able to wear a Shetland this season, but, motivated by the sound of the furnace kicking on, did pull out and pull-on a couple of the sweater vests this past week.


----------



## frydeswide (Nov 7, 2008)

Let the weather guide you. Low 40's in central Ohio this morning. I put on my Irish cardigan before going out to find the newspapers. Glad that I did.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

A more expanded answer from me:

it was actually surprisingly cool at a football game I was at on Saturday night. It's certainly not "cold" down here (ie, I haven't pulled out the Norwegian sweater or tweed yet), but I have started carrying cotton sweaters with me to work and have a couple flannel shirts shipping to me right now. It's been unusually cool in the mornings and evenings (I mean, high 60's, but still), I'm wondering if this is going to be a brutal winter...

...upside- my two new tweed jackets come in today :biggrin:


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

If it's cold enough, go for it.

I'll admit for me, sweaters are an all-day affair If I'm just running out for the mail or going to grab beer or bread - I always turn to the Patagonia Synchilla.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

If you're cold, and would like to become warm, why wouldn't you want to wear a sweater?

This question is in the same category as all the others that ask "Can I wear _____________ after Labor Day?"

Don't look at the calendar. Check your body temperature, and your local weather forecast.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Gamma gives good advice, but a Shaggy Dog is really the thermonuclear option. Is it really THAT cold yet? I did put a recently acquired LE shetland (thanks Monocle) to good use a few days ago, and I feel out of sync today wearing a tan poplin suit amid rain and temperatures in the low 60s.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> a Shaggy Dog is really the thermonuclear option.


Does that make the Bean Norwegian analogous to Armageddon?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Does that make the Bean Norwegian analogous to Armageddon?


Now, the Bean Norwegians I've seen have been vintage, and the Shaggy Dogs recent-ish, but the shaggy dog is the only thing thicker. I'm a little scared of them.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Does that make the Bean Norwegian analogous to Armageddon?


The Bean is like the fallout shelter--it stares right down the maw of the Shaggy Dog and laughs until milk comes out its nose. Only appropriate for indoor wear if you live in an igloo.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Does that make the Bean Norwegian analogous to Armageddon?


No, it's utterly M.A.D. I tell you.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> The Bean is like the fallout shelter--it stares right down the maw of the Shaggy Dog and laughs until milk comes out its nose. Only appropriate for indoor wear if you live in an igloo.


Bahaha this is incredibly accurate. My first time wearing a Norwegian was last December at a Christmas parade that was at night, around 27*F and misting. I normally get cold at 65*F, but all I was wearing was a Norwegian with a flannel shirt underneath and a cashmere scarf, and I was on the warmer end of comfortable. Its insane how hot that thing can get.


Shoe City Thinker said:


> No, it's utterly M.A.D. I tell you.


Haha I was going I say that originally but wasn't sure if anyone would understand it, well played lol


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

So basically I'll never need a shaggy dog or a Norwegian is what I'm hearing? Drat.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I dug my Shaggy Dogs and other Shetlands out of the cedar closet yesterday and started putting my linen and tropical wool pants in and taking out my flannels and cords.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> So basically I'll never need a shaggy dog or a Norwegian is what I'm hearing? Drat.


I may only wear my Norwegian a few times a year, but when I do, it's glorious. When it's cold enough to justify it (quite a few times last winter, actually), it's worth every penny I spent on it.Seriously, bar none it's my favorite garment that I own. I'd like a shaggy dog at some point, but it's not very high on the priority list.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

My situation is dismal for dressing coherently...

Lows around ~38 with highs over 70 and I get to experience both over the course of the day :eek2:


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Reuben said:


> So basically I'll never need a shaggy dog or a Norwegian is what I'm hearing? Drat.


I've got two Norwegians and a Patagonia shetland that I've put to good use in Birmingham and Tuscaloosa. Maybe just a few days a year, but I'm grateful they're part of the rotation.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

As a sidebar, all this talk about LL Bean Norwegian sweaters drove me to their website; they're not selling them online. Nary a Norwegian in sight. I even checked the "Signature" collection--no dice. Are they still offered in the brick-and-mortar retail stores?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I would wear a sweater when the weather starts to get cold, most likely within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ekphrastic said:


> As a sidebar, all this talk about LL Bean Norwegian sweaters drove me to their website; they're not selling them online. Nary a Norwegian in sight. I even checked the "Signature" collection--no dice. Are they still offered in the brick-and-mortar retail stores?


The past couple years has been late October/early November, IIRC. If they release it again this year (which I assume they will, since they have the past couple years), it'll come out around the time they real ask the Shetlands/Ragg wool/Irish fishing sweaters- the heavier stuff. I think they're around $120-$130, I ordered mine for $111 on November 25 last year (just checked my account).

speaking of Ragg Wool, they'd better have it in Oatmeal again this year, I missed it last year, so that sucker is waaaay high up on my priority list lol


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> The past couple years has been late October/early November, IIRC. If they release it again this year (which I assume they will, since they have the past couple years), it'll come out around the time they real ask the Shetlands/Ragg wool/Irish fishing sweaters- the heavier stuff. I think they're around $120-$130, I ordered mine for $111 on November 25 last year (just checked my account).
> 
> speaking of Ragg Wool, they'd better have it in Oatmeal again this year, I missed it last year, so that sucker is waaaay high up on my priority list lol


I'd been wondering about those ragg wools...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

orange fury said:


> I may only wear my Norwegian a few times a year, but when I do, it's glorious. When it's cold enough to justify it (quite a few times last winter, actually), it's worth every penny I spent on it.Seriously, bar none it's my favorite garment that I own. I'd like a shaggy dog at some point, but it's not very high on the priority list.


You must be sensitive to cold, as is common in the South. I love my Norwegian, but it doesn't get as much service as yours (then again, when it gets cold in these parts, I tend to hunker by the fire instead of exposing myself to the elements). They're great bargains on eBay, where vintage ones (which I prefer) can be had for south of $50. Warmest sweater for the money, bar none.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

I've never owned a ragg wool sweater from Bean. how are they? How do they compare to the Norwegian?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> You must be sensitive to cold, as is common in the South. I love my Norwegian, but it doesn't get as much service as yours (then again, when it gets cold in these parts, I tend to hunker by the fire instead of exposing myself to the elements). They're great bargains on eBay, where vintage ones (which I prefer) can be had for south of $50. Warmest sweater for the money, bar none.


VERY sensitive to cold, that's why I love the Norwegian so much. Heck, it was in the 60's and breezy at the football game I was at this weekend, and I was wishing I had a sweater with me lol.



Yodan731 said:


> I've never owned a ragg wool sweater from Bean. how are they? How do they compare to the Norwegian?


Ive never owned the sweater, but when I was in Boy Scouts I had some of the ragg wool socks. As a fabric, I'm a big fan. I've always heard good things about the sweater but just never picked one up


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm curious about ragg wool vs (non Shaggy Dog) shetland as to how warm they'll wear. Being in a four-season Southern climate, I'm inclined to find a middle ground between texture and fabric thickness.

Seems like a Norwegian or Shaggy Dog would be overkill, but with so many other options it's hard to say what would work best. Merino has worked for layering, but is not as visually appealing IMO.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Obviously central Alabama isn't the North Pole, but if there's a day where I'm going to be out and about and the temperature is hovering below, say, 45 all day...those Norwegians come in handy.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a few of the LL Bean ragg wool and Shetland sweaters and think they are about the best value out there for that style of sweater (I got all mine 3 or 4 years ago marked down significantly at the end of winter so that probably helps). They breath much better than my Shaggy Dogs so they are particularly good for the fall and spring around these parts when 30 and 40 degree temperature swings are not out of the ordinary. 

They also survive the occasional trip through the washing machine which is a nice added touch.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

WillBarrett said:


> Obviously central Alabama isn't the North Pole, but if there's a day where I'm going to be out and about and the temperature is hovering below, say, 45 all day...those Norwegians come in handy.


The same is true in North Texas. I wear mine a whole lot more than I thought I would. Perfect for late season Friday Night Lights.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

For those interested, ll bean released all their sweaters this morning- Norwegian, ragg wool, Shetland, Irish fisherman, etc etc etc.

there goes my paycheck :biggrin:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn them! Frankly, though, my interest in the classic Bean sweaters has waned a little, in light of what Wool Overs offers. I think I'm going to give them a shot first. I think I might also like to stock up on Shetlands as well.

A couple of asides: I don't see the crewneck ragg wool yet. And what is with the overly refined look on the lambswool crewneck? I've noticed this recently from other makers, too.



orange fury said:


> For those interested, ll bean released all their sweaters this morning- Norwegian, ragg wool, Shetland, Irish fisherman, etc etc etc.
> 
> there goes my paycheck :biggrin:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

The ragg is near the bottom of the list, I just purchased one in oatmeal- $39.95 after using a $10 giftcard I received from my last purchase of flannel shirts (that should come in today, coincidentally).

im interested in trying woolovers, but the length concerns me- I don't do well with excess material. My preference for Bean over Woolovers is that I grew up wearing LLB- it's just what we always bought for buttondown shirts/chinos/boat and totes/etc. so there's a bit of brand loyalty based in nostalgia there.

I'm disappointed that LLBs Shetland doesn't have saddle shoulders again this year, but I'm looking at picking one up from Brooks during the friends and family sale anyways.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I see the ragg henley but I thought Bean also made a ragg crewneck? I wouldn't mind one of those. I'm on the fence with the Norwegian--again, some of the Wool Overs look attractive. And besides, Muffy endorses. 

Also hoping to thrift some decent sweaters this season, of course.

EDIT: Ah, there it is. https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/75169?feat=594-GN1&page=classic-ragg-wool-sweater-crewneck

Well, maybe I can pry $50 out of my wallet.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

orange fury said:


> For those interested, ll bean released all their sweaters this morning- Norwegian, ragg wool, Shetland, Irish fisherman, etc etc etc.
> 
> there goes my paycheck :biggrin:


Good timing. Found a 20 percent off coupon in my inbox this morning -- with a $10 gift card if I spend 50 bucks.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

my19 said:


> Good timing. Found a 20 percent off coupon in my inbox this morning -- with a $10 gift card if I spend 50 bucks.


Where is the 20% off from? I haven't seen one recently


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd like to know that, too. I got the gift card offer but that's all.

At the same time, it's a little hard to think about new sweaters when I'm sitting here in my seersucker shirt and lightweight white poplin trousers. Temps will be in the sunny 70s next week, too, so the madras shirts are making another splash.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

orange fury said:


> Where is the 20% off from? I haven't seen one recently


Came in an e-mail today. But it appears to be on the website, too. Ends Monday.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

https://www.llbean.com/?mkwid=st2M0z9TC_dc&pcrid=49009109217&pkw=ll.bean&pmt=e&qs=3085166_google

Am I blind? What am I missing? I see the free shipping. I see the $10 gift card offer. I don't see the 20 percent.



my19 said:


> Came in an e-mail today. But it appears to be *on the website, too. Ends Monday.*


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I am also tempted by new vintage stock sweaters on the OConnells site. I mean, wow. For the price of a couple LLB sweaters, you can get a great vintage-y Shetland or whatever. Nothing against the Bean, of course, but I constantly have to remind myself that there are options. Too many, in fact.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Duvel said:


> https://www.llbean.com/?mkwid=st2M0z9TC_dc&pcrid=49009109217&pkw=ll.bean&pmt=e&qs=3085166_google
> 
> Am I blind? What am I missing? I see the free shipping. I see the $10 gift card offer. I don't see the 20 percent.


Strange. Maybe since they sent me an email, it pops up on the Bean homepage, too. Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It sounds like you might be getting an individualized promotion. Maybe just for cardholders? Is there a Bean card?



my19 said:


> Strange. Maybe since they sent me an email, it pops up on the Bean homepage, too. Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

To follow up...

I'm considering a few sources this fall for new sweaters. This list could grow, of course.

LL Bean
Wool Overs
OConnells (for Shetlands)
Hunter and Coggins (for Shetlands, their store brand, for about $30 less each than OConnells)
The thrift thread


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

JPress, if you like the shaggy dog sweaters. Also, I've had some Ralph Lauren v neck lambswool sweaters for 5 or 6 years now that have held up remarkably well


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

I've been waiting for LLB to put up their sweaters. Duvel: you bring up some other tempting alternatives, and I too am a little let down by the lack of saddle shoulders.

Then again, hard to beat for the price. But I will definitely check out H & C...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Oak City Trad said:


> I've been waiting for LLB to put up their sweaters. Duvel: you bring up some other tempting alternatives, and I too am a little let down by the lack of saddle shoulders.
> 
> Then again, hard to beat for the price. But I will definitely check out H & C...


LLB's Shetlands are certainly good for the money though, and the Bean guarantee is great. I have a grey Shetland from last year that is simply too baggy/long after my weight loss, I just asked them about it and they told me to send it to them for a even swap (it's the exact same model as last year).

The vast majority of my winter stuff comes from Bean (like my summer stuff comes from Lands End), so I know I'm biased lol. I would like an O'Connells Shetland, but at 4x the price of the LLB, I can't justify it


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Duvel said:


> To follow up...
> 
> I'm considering a few sources this fall for new sweaters. This list could grow, of course.
> 
> ...


I highly recommend Bahles of Suttons Bay for Harley of Scotland sweaters at $115 and much cheaper if you can wait til next spring. Beautiful colors and saddle shoulders.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So the weather outside is super, super crappy today (dark as night, raining, etc)- it looks like it should be about 30*F outside. Unfortunately, stuff like this can influence purchases. Which is why I have a Brooks Shetland on it's way to me now :icon_headagainstwal:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-42BF-84C3-B9CE2C8F61AF_zpsoyai1d3k.jpg.html

Family/Friends sale and Shoprunner brought it to around $80, not bad IMHO. And I know it's from the Red Fleece line, I've actually had a pretty good experience with the fit and quality of RF items, so that didn't matter to me like it does some people.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Really liked the look of those BB RF shetlands, but the logo... THE LOGO! Something about an embroidered logo on the chest kills me, even if it blends in color-wise. I've grown less and less tolerant for it over the years. The few exceptions I'll make are on a polo shirt (though even then, sparingly) and my Bean rain jacket.

Anyway, can't fault you for taking advantage of it during the FF sale. Wear it proudly!



orange fury said:


> So the weather outside is super, super crappy today (dark as night, raining, etc)- it looks like it should be about 30*F outside. Unfortunately, stuff like this can influence purchases. Which is why I have a Brooks Shetland on it's way to me now :icon_headagainstwal:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-42BF-84C3-B9CE2C8F61AF_zpsoyai1d3k.jpg.html
> 
> Family/Friends sale and Shoprunner brought it to around $80, not bad IMHO. And I know it's from the Red Fleece line, I've actually had a pretty good experience with the fit and quality of RF items, so that didn't matter to me like it does some people.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice, OF.

Of course, now that I've blown a wad of dough on a PRL cricket sweater, and I've got some BB shirt lusts lined up, I may have to hang back on the Shetland acquisitions for a while.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Oak City Trad said:


> Really liked the look of those BB RF shetlands, but the logo... THE LOGO! Something about an embroidered logo on the chest kills me, even if it blends in color-wise. I've grown less and less tolerant for it over the years. The few exceptions I'll make are on a polo shirt (though even then, sparingly) and my Bean rain jacket.
> 
> Anyway, can't fault you for taking advantage of it during the FF sale. Wear it proudly!


Thanks! The only reason I was okay with the logo was because it was the same color, if it was contrast I wouldn't have even considered it.



Duvel said:


> Nice, OF.
> 
> Of course, now that I've blown a wad of dough on a PRL cricket sweater, and I've got some BB shirt lusts lined up, I may have to hang back on the Shetland acquisitions for a while.


Where did you end up finding the cricket sweater? I love mine, the weather is getting close to where I can finally wear it again.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Where did you end up finding the cricket sweater? I love mine, it's getting close to where I can finally wear it again.


The PRL site, on sale. Haven't had one since my college days (I think mine was a Lord Jeff sweater back then--wore it to death), so this is exciting.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I invested in a Shaggy Dog twice in the past two years. They are absolutely quality sweaters, but the sizing between the two is quite different. 

I also had one shrink up a bit after hand washing and flat drying it. It's just a lot of work for something I probably could get by without in the upper South.


----------



## sarakali (May 19, 2013)

Ralph Lauren is doing a shetland this year. It looks pretty good, offered in some bright colors, and no logo. Might try this out.
https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=42381126


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't dig the elbow patches. Otherwise it seems okay.



sarakali said:


> Ralph Lauren is doing a shetland this year. It looks pretty good, offered in some bright colors, and no logo. Might try this out.
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=42381126


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I like those, I just wish they weren't doing the elbow patches on some of them

edit: Duvel beat me to it lol


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Duvel said:


> I don't dig the elbow patches. Otherwise it seems okay.


Otherwise, did you enjoy the play, Mrs. Lincoln?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It had its moments.



32rollandrock said:


> Otherwise, did you enjoy the play, Mrs. Lincoln?


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I don't dig the elbow patches. Otherwise it seems okay.


I bet they could easily be removed. People were removing elbow patches from the Rugby brushed Shetlands when they were around. I would opt for these over BB's because of the logo. I can't do a logo.

With 25% off these are a good deal.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Good points, ocbd. And I'd overlooked the 25%.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I bet they could easily be removed. People were removing elbow patches from the Rugby brushed Shetlands when they were around. I would opt for these over BB's because of the logo. I can't do a logo.
> 
> With 25% off these are a good deal.


Disagree.

There are, I am sure (or at least hope), quality wool sweaters out there without elbow patches that can be had for $100 or so. If you are going to spend that kind of coin for a sweater (or for most anything else), then it should be what you want out of the box.


----------



## sarakali (May 19, 2013)

Do elbow patches actually help with the elbows from wearing out after a while?


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

They are helpful, for me at least. I have a handful of spots on the elbows that would have either matted or stained the fabric had it not been for the patches.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Elbow patches on a _new _sweater (or sport coat) are a deal killer for me. They seem too "affected." To me, elbow patches are to be earned through hard wear.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Agree with gamma. I've never done it, but I'd only wear something with patches if those patches were for repair, i.e., I'd patch a worn-out elbow in a sweater or jacket if the item were worth saving. Otherwise, as gamma says, it's an affectation. To me, the patch on a new item is fashion and not style.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't mind patches on jackets as a preventative measure (even if it's just a "style" thing on new jackets), but I'm not a fan of them on sweaters, repaired or not


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay, folks. We've talked about a lot of heavy-duty sweaters in this thread, but which one is the heaviest? The warmest? The most bulletproof? I know that layering is the best way to go in the cold, yes. But sometimes I just want a sweater that weighs ten pounds and blocks out every last wisp of cold on its own. Is there such a thing? Thick, tightly-woven, strong enough to stop small-arms fire? Seems like people disagree whether a Norwegian or a Shaggy Dog is the warmest, but could there be...something...warmer? *Cue thunder*

Oh, and I have very long arms, so it would help if the sweaters came in tall sizes. Not that I'm asking much, right? :rolleyes2:

Thanks.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Mrs Duvel picked up a surplus army sweater last winter from one of those army/navy surplus places. An olive green shawl collar kind of thing. I wouldn't wear it as I had to wear one of those things almost every winter day while serving in Germany. But they're warm. _Give one of those a shot?_ (Pun intended, in line with your small arms fire analogy.)


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

orange fury said:


> I don't mind patches on jackets as a preventative measure (even if it's just a "style" thing on new jackets), but I'm not a fan of them on sweaters, repaired or not


I've got a bulky button-up sweater/jacket type thing with patches as new. Got it for a good price, and since it's more outerwear it doesn't look odd to me. But that's about as far I'd be willing to go... anything that can be layered underneath, I don't care for elbow patches.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ekphrastic said:


> Okay, folks. We've talked about a lot of heavy-duty sweaters in this thread, but which one is the heaviest? The warmest? The most bulletproof? I know that layering is the best way to go in the cold, yes. But sometimes I just want a sweater that weighs ten pounds and blocks out every last wisp of cold on its own. Is there such a thing? Thick, tightly-woven, strong enough to stop small-arms fire? Seems like people disagree whether a Norwegian or a Shaggy Dog is the warmest, but could there be...something...warmer? *Cue thunder*Oh, and I have very long arms, so it would help if the sweaters came in tall sizes. Not that I'm asking much, right? :rolleyes2:Thanks.


Norwegian. I sound like a fanboy (and admittedly am), but it marks every box on your list- they thing wears like iron, add a LLB flannel under it like I do and it's like a furnace. I get cold at 65*F, and with that combo and a cashmere scarf, I was comfortable at a nighttime Christmas parade that was 28*F and misting/sleeting lightly. The shaggy dogs I've felt don't even feel like the same league in terms of durability (IMHO)


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Ekphrastic said:


> Okay, folks. We've talked about a lot of heavy-duty sweaters in this thread, but which one is the heaviest? The warmest? The most bulletproof? I know that layering is the best way to go in the cold, yes. *But sometimes I just want a sweater that weighs ten pounds and blocks out every last wisp of cold on its own.* Is there such a thing? Thick, tightly-woven, strong enough to stop small-arms fire? Seems like people disagree whether a Norwegian or a Shaggy Dog is the warmest, but could there be...something...warmer? *Cue thunder*
> 
> Oh, and I have very long arms, so it would help if the sweaters came in tall sizes. Not that I'm asking much, right? :rolleyes2:
> 
> Thanks.


Get the Norwegian.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd say Shaggy Dog over Bean's Norwegian.

As far as elbow patches (not that anyone asked ): 

I generally don't like the look of them on sweaters from a purely visual perspective and have on at least one occasion attempted to remove them. (It was a Rugby shawl cardigan and unfortunately an impression was left. I believe I remember reading hardline_42 having better results, however.) Nonetheless, I think elbow patches can worn without affectation as a "preventative measure," as Orange Fury puts it. I have rather pointy elbows, which I often have rested on a desk and/or the arms of a desk chair. The resulting grind has led a few sweaters to blow out before their time. Recently, I even noticed my BB 1818 sack blazer had developed a shine at the elbows from wear. :icon_pale:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

HerrDavid said:


> I'd say Shaggy Dog over Bean's Norwegian.
> 
> As far as elbow patches (not that anyone asked ):
> 
> I generally don't like the look of them on sweaters from a purely visual perspective and have on at least one occasion attempted to remove them. (It was a Rugby shawl cardigan and unfortunately an impression was left. I believe I remember reading hardline_42 having better results, however.) Nonetheless, I think elbow patches can worn without affectation as a "preventative measure," as Orange Fury puts it. I have rather pointy elbows, which I often have rested on a desk and/or the arms of a desk chair. The resulting grind has led a few sweaters to blow out before their time. Recently, I even noticed my BB 1818 sack blazer had developed a shine at the elbows from wear. :icon_pale:


I say it's a close call, but I see the Norwegian as being more durable than the Dog, and the OP wanted bulletproof, ergo my choice.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> I say it's a close call, but I see the Norwegian as being more durable than the Dog, and the OP wanted bulletproof, ergo my choice.


I tend to agree with 32RnR on this one. I don't see much difference in warmth but give the Norwegian points on durability. I would also throw a well made Aran fisherman knit into the mix. I think they are equal in warmth to the others mentioned and very durable as well. Just beware of cheap imitations.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Walter Denton said:


> I tend to agree with 32RnR on this one. I don't see much difference in warmth but give the Norwegian points on durability. I would also throw a well made Aran fisherman knit into the mix. I think they are equal in warmth to the others mentioned and very durable as well. Just beware of cheap imitations.


Yes, this. A tightly knit Aran or the Norwegian will be warm forever ...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Walter Denton said:


> I tend to agree with 32RnR on this one. I don't see much difference in warmth but give the Norwegian points on durability. I would also throw a well made Aran fisherman knit into the mix. I think they are equal in warmth to the others mentioned and very durable as well. Just beware of cheap imitations.


Agreed, Aran is an excellent call.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks, guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The Aran, the Norwegian, and new Shetlands all are on my "lust" list. A little at a time.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been beaten to the punch but was also going to suggest a good Aran as tops in warmth and durability.

As for the Norwegian v the Shaggy Dog, my vote goes to the Norwegian. Really, I think the only reason I have some Shetland and Shaggy Dog sweaters is so that the folks in my office don't call me out on wearing the Norwegian every single day in the fall and winter.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> I've been beaten to the punch but was also going to suggest a good Aran as tops in warmth and durability.As for the Norwegian v the Shaggy Dog, my vote goes to the Norwegian. Really, I think the only reason I have some Shetland and Shaggy Dog sweaters is so that the folks in my office don't call me out on wearing the Norwegian every single day in the fall and winter.


I love Shetlands personally, but I feel like the Norwegian picks up where the Shetland leaves off.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Semper Jeep said:


> I've been beaten to the punch but was also going to suggest a good Aran as tops in warmth and durability.
> 
> As for the Norwegian v the Shaggy Dog, my vote goes to the Norwegian. Really, I think the only reason I have some Shetland and Shaggy Dog sweaters is so that the folks in my office don't call me out on wearing the Norwegian every single day in the fall and winter.


Are you able to wear a Shaggy Dog or Norwegian inside the office? I'd roast.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Are you able to wear a Shaggy Dog or Norwegian inside the office? I'd roast.


I have. I sit next to a bank of windows that have a crappy seal though (and I get cold easily), so it can get cold in the winter occasionally


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> Are you able to wear a Shaggy Dog or Norwegian inside the office? I'd roast.


I can wear the Norwegian more easily than the Shaggy Dog. Even though the Norwegian seems warmer, it seems better at also allowing me to breath, if that makes any sense. I think the Norwegian allows more air to flow through (in _and_ out) it where as the Shaggy Dog just traps everything _in_.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Many of the more bulky sweaters are not tightly woven, like some of the Aran sweaters. A good Shetland, like those that O'Connells carries, are warmer and are easier to layer.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got my BB RF Shetland today, es bueno:https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-41BA-AA6D-7D46103C5765_zpstg96jpzd.jpg.html

I like the color a lot (actually, I like this whole combo a lot lol)


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Don't know if this'll help anyone, but I got the measurements for small- and medium-sized Norwegian sweaters from LL Bean:

Medium - 44 chest, 7 1/2 neck width, 33 sleeve, 17 1/2 across the shoulders, 26 1/2 front length from the high point of the shoulder, sweep around the bottom is 30 inches.

Small - 41 chest, sleeve 32 1/2, across the shoulders 16 3/4, front length 25 1/2, and sweep around the bottom 27.

Of course, since my gorilla arms need a 35" sleeve, I'm feeling a tad frustrated, since they're not making tall sizes.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

xcubbies said:


> Many of the more bulky sweaters are not tightly woven, like some of the Aran sweaters. A good Shetland, like those that O'Connells carries, are warmer and are easier to layer.


Except for this. I'm fairly certain it could temporarily hold water:https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-4D97-8C4B-38588BC7E4DB_zpsg3ubtggk.jpg.html


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

^Ack! I want! Man, I wish they made a small-tall.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ekphrastic said:


> Don't know if this'll help anyone, but I got the measurements for small- and medium-sized Norwegian sweaters from LL Bean:Medium - 44 chest, 7 1/2 neck width, 33 sleeve, 17 1/2 across the shoulders, 26 1/2 front length from the high point of the shoulder, sweep around the bottom is 30 inches.Small - 41 chest, sleeve 32 1/2, across the shoulders 16 3/4, front length 25 1/2, and sweep around the bottom 27.Of course, since my gorilla arms need a 35" sleeve, I'm feeling a tad frustrated, since they're not making tall sizes.


Because I'm such a nice guy (and because I couldn't find fit pics when I bought mine):

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-4F53-A4CD-79D506F662BF_zpszpuaa1my.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4F15-9601-7C791BBCDEF8_zpspdcjiotu.jpg.html

This is a size small in the current LLB Norwegian. I am 5'11", 157 lbs, 32 waist, 38 chest, 34.5 sleeve, 15 neck. This fits me perfectly. Note the extra room in the stomach- the science behind it is that the weave is dense enough to trap body heat in the excess space, and the waist and neck are tight enough to seal it in. It doesn't fit "fashionably", but it sure works for it's intended purpose.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

^ Thanks for that. Yeah, that might work for me, though I'm a tad taller.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ekphrastic said:


> ^ Thanks for that. Yeah, that might work for me, though I'm a tad taller.


Not a problem. The small fits me about perfectly, if you're taller than me the medium should work. They are pretty big for the tagged size.

also, crosspost from acquisitions (but relevant to the topic at hand), this LLB ragg wool was on the doorstep when I got home. Not sure how I lived life without one of these:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4DBA-970A-CA6CBE174F53_zpsdirlpais.jpg.html

Heavier/thicker than my Shetlands, lighter than my Norwegian. Even though the Norwegian picks up where the Shetland leaves off, I think this overlaps both in the middle- my new "goldilocks" sweater.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Was that a ragg wool from the catalog or from e-Bay?

Sid Mashburn has some great looking shetlands right now for $198.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> Was that a ragg wool from the catalog or from e-Bay?
> 
> Sid Mashburn has some great looking shetlands right now for $198.


Catalog (well, website, but same thing). Just about all my LLBean stuff is stuff they currently sell.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

That's the oatmeal? Has a pinkish hue from the photo, but regardless looks great. I was tempted by that exact sweater/color, but thought oatmeal might be a bit limiting, especially with darker khakis and the like that I normally wear in fall/winter.



orange fury said:


> Not a problem. The small fits me about perfectly, if you're taller than me the medium should work. They are pretty big for the tagged size.
> 
> also, crosspost from acquisitions (but relevant to the topic at hand), this LLB ragg wool was on the doorstep when I got home. Not sure how I lived life without one of these:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4DBA-970A-CA6CBE174F53_zpsdirlpais.jpg.html
> ...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Oak City Trad said:


> That's the oatmeal? Has a pinkish hue from the photo, but regardless looks great. I was tempted by that exact sweater/color, but thought oatmeal might be a bit limiting, especially with darker khakis and the like that I normally wear in fall/winter.


I think the pink might just be my camera messing up. I won't be wearing it with khaki, but it'll go with just about every other color (specifically my navy and green cords)


----------

